# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  AC Milan và Juventus lên kế hoạch trao đổi “hàng thải”

## iseovip1

*AC Milan và Juventus lên k**ế** ho**ạ**ch trao đ**ổ**i “hàng th**ả**i”*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Tờ Sky Italia cho hay, AC Milan cùng Juventus đang muốn thực hiện thương vụ trao đổi hai “hàng thải” Cassano và Amauri.*

Do không đáp ứng được kỳ vọng của BLĐ đội bóng, cả Cassano và Amauri đều đang nằm trong danh sách thanh lý của AC Milan và Juventus. Mặc dù vậy, theo Sky Italia đây có thể là thương vụ làm vừa lòng cả hai đội bóng này.


<div style="text-align: center">
Cassano - Amauri sẽ đổi chỗ cho nhau?​</div> 
Theo đó, hiện tại Rossoneri đang rất cần một cầu thủ có thể hình, không chiến tốt (trước đó AC Milan từng liên hệ với Adebayor hay Drogba) đóng vai trò dự bị cho Ibra. Và Amauri hoàn toàn có thể đáp ứng được điều này. Trong giai đoạn hai mùa giải trước, tiền đạo gốc Brazil này từng thi đấu khá thành công trong màu áo Parma khi ghi được 7 bàn thắng/11 trận ra sân.

Trong khi đó, Cassano lại đang rất muốn được ra sân thường xuyên hơn để được thi đấu tại Euro 2012 tới (do anh chỉ là sự lựa chọn thứ 4 ở AC Milan). Chuyển tới Juventus có thể không giúp FantAntonio được tham dự Champions League nhưng suất chính của anh lại được đảm bảo.

Cassano có thể đá tốt rất nhiều vị trí trong sơ đồ 4-2-4 của HLV Conte và sự có mặt của anh sẽ đảm bảo chất sáng tạo cho đội bóng này. Đây không phải là lần đầu tiên Lão bà có ý định đưa “cậu bé hư” về thành Turin.

Trước khi tới AC Milan, FantAntonio từng có thời gian dài liên hệ với Juventus và thậm chí có thời điểm anh đã ở rất gần đội bóng này. Hiện tại, ngoài Lão bà, những đội bóng khác ở Serie A như: Fiorentina, Genoa vàPalermo đều rất muốn có được chữ ký của tiền đạo người Italia này.

Cũng liên quan tới AC Milan, ngày hôm qua, Phó chủ tịch Galliani tiết lộ thêm về “Mr X” rằng có thể cầu thủ này có thể sẽ không phải là “ngôi sao” như Hamsik, Cesc Fabregas, Bastian Schweinsteiger như lời đồn đại của báo giới.

“Sếp phó” cho biết: “Mr X có thể sẽ không phải là ngôi sao như những gì báo chí đã đưa trong những ngày qua. Chúng tôi không đủ tiềm lực để cạnh tranh với những đội bóng ở Anh hay TBN. Tôi đồ rằng trong thời gian tới, ngay cả những đội bóng ở Đức cũng có thể vượt mặt chúng tôi. Hãy thử nghĩ xem trong khi AC Milan chỉ nhận được vẻn vẹn 73 triệu euro tiền bản quyền truyền hình mỗi mùa giải thì Barcelona có 153 triệu euro. Đó chính là vấn đề”.

Với những lời phát biểu của Galliani, khả năng “Mr X” là Montolivo càng có cơ sở hơn. Hiện tại, AC Milan đang tập luyện tích cực cho cuộc “tử chiến” với Inter trong trận Siêu Cup Italia diễn ra tại Bắc Kinh vào ngày 6/8 tới.
*Các chuyên mục khác*
nguoi mau ngoc trinh
ngoc trinh 9x
9x ngoc trinh
ngoc trinh
nu hoang do lot ngoc trinh 
diem chuan dai hoc
tra cuu diem thi dh 2011

----------

